# Picked up my XD40SC



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all of you for helping me make my decision to pick out my first gun. I picked up the XD40SC last night from my local gun shop. I put 200 rounds through it, and I'm on the edge of my seat right now to get back there! I had a chance to shoot a Taurus 1911 45 last night..wow..that will def be #2.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good to hear you are enjoying your new gun. Good luck with it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats. You made a good choice, IMO. I love my XD40 Service. I'm planning on saving my pennies for an XD9SC for my next pistol.


----------

